# A little confused on organ meat feeding.



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

I have read that organ meats (kidney, liver, etc) is supposed to make up around 10% of the dogs daily diet. Let's assume a dog gets fed 2lbs (32 oz.) of meat/day. If that's the case, then the OM should make up roughly 3.2 oz (1/5 of a lb). That sounds like an awful lot of OM to feed a dog daily. I say this because I have read lots of posts stating that people feed their dogs a piece of liver or kidney the size of around an inch or so. I am really confused. Do you think a dog can handle a 1/5 a lb of liver or kidney/day? Now, I understand that this only a guideline. However, a small chunk of liver versus a 1/5 of a lb of it is a huge discrepancy. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My guys probably get closer to 5% OM in their diet. I tend to sometimes forget to get them any out even thought I have TONS of it so they might not get any for a couple weeks. This has been an OM kinda week for them though.

Coincedentally, the same dog that reminds me to give him his meds had recently been caughting snacking on frozen yule logs outside.....Apparently it is his way of reminding me about OM. Since he has been getting OM no outdoor snacks.....


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Amaruq. I am also wondering what is the specific purpose of feeding organ meats?


----------



## Cypress (Jan 13, 2009)

They have lots of vitamins and nutrients in them that muscle meat doesn't have or is deficient in. Liver has lots of vitamin A for example.

Liver should make up 5% of the organ meat with the other 5% being kidney, spleen or something else (Heart and lungs count as muscle meats). So if you wanted to balance it daily liver would be 1/2 of 1/5 of a lb.

This is a link to a Dogster spreadsheet that you may find helpful.
Spreadsheet


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I don't feed 10% daily. I feed it weekly. Risa (40ish pound mixed breed) eats about 1-1.5 lbs a day. I feed her 4-5 ounces of liver on Monday and 4-5 ounces of kidney on Thursdays. It did take a while for her to be able to eat that much at once. When I first started, more than an ounce of kidney would give her the splarts the next day. So I had to feed it more frequently in smaller doses.


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

I had my butcher ground a beef mix of 10lb of heart, 5- 7lbs of kidney and 5 -7 lbs of liver. I mixed it all up and froze burger sized patties in freezer cling wrap. Every other week she gets a quarter of the patty.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the responses! I like the idea of grounding them together and freezing them. My new freezer should be here tomorrow so I can't wait to go RAW shopping!


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

I should have said I feed an organ meat patty every other week, a quarter of it throughout the week.


----------

